# Roxio and TivoHD program edit problems



## PCMalo (Jan 31, 2008)

Using Roxio VideoWave 9, I can load and edit SD (Standard Definition) programs uploaded from my TiVo Series II via TiVo Desktop 2.5.1. No problem.

However, when I try to load programs from my new TivoHD, I get the following message: _*"One or more of the files you are trying to add cannot be edited, and have not been added."*_ The programs were recorded in HD and are not copy protected. One file is 30 minutes; the other is less than a minute. I also made them into .mpg files using DirectShowDump but I get the same message when I try to load them into VideoWave. They both play just fine in Windows Media Center.

Also, VideoWave will load an SD program that was transferred from the new TivoHD, but will it will only have video, not audio.

So my question is, does anyone know if the TiVo-Roxio compatibility (as advertised in the TiVoToGo section of the TiVo website) only applies to the Series II units?

Alternately, has anyone been able to load HD programs into any Roxio video editing program?

Thanks!


----------



## Steed (Feb 27, 2005)

Someone chime in. Im having the same problem.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Try VideoReDo TVSuite. It'll work with the TiVo files directly, no need to use DirectShow Dump, and if anything is corrupt in the file which prevents it from being edited you can simply run it through the Quick Stream Fix feature and it should fix it up for you.

Dan


----------



## PCMalo (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestion, Dan. VideoReDo seems to work fine, but I never really wanted to use DirectShow Dump in the first place, much less buy another program to do what Roxio Creator is supposed to do on its own.

However, I think I may have found the problem. I was using Roxio Creator 9.05 XE which came with my Mad Dog DVD burner. Evidently it's too crippled to import TiVo files correctly from a TiVOHD unit. So I just deleted it and installed the full price version of Creator 10 Suite. It imports, edits and converts all the files just fine, including the DirectShow Dump version. Even so, if my Ulead VideoStudio 10 could deal with TiVo files directly, it could have imported, edited and burned my project in the time it takes to just load it in Roxio Creator 10!  Oh well ...

Thanks for your response, Dan. 

And Steed - are you using a full version of Roxio Creator or one of its many feature-crippled versions?

Pat


----------



## Steed (Feb 27, 2005)

Pat, Im using Roxio 9 EMC full version. I'm kinda ticked off that Tivo recommended version 9 only to find out that it wont work with HD content and regular DVD format. I was hoping it would convert HD to SD so I can burn DVD's. I see in the menu's that it will create Blue Ray but I dont have a Blue Ray burner and when I "pretended" to create a production using the "create blue ray disk" option, roxio still would not load it. So you say Roxio 10 will load an HD program and convert it to SD so one can create a regular DVD? Or do need to eat the cost of Roxio9 and get VideoReDo? I found some freeware that will convert HD to SD but the video was crappy and the audio sounded like the chipmunks did voice overs. Or could I have not know how to use it and had settings all wrong?


----------



## PCMalo (Jan 31, 2008)

Well, now Roxio Easy Media Creator 10 Suite is not playing nice with TiVo HD files again. They play OK with CinePlayer but not in MyDVD or VideoWave - they import the video but not the audio. Converting the .tivo file to .mpg using DirectShow Dump doesn't help, altho both the original .tivo and converted .mpg files play fine in WMP.

Can anyone else edit HD .tivo files directly in VideoWave without any problems?


----------



## dbthornton (Nov 13, 2004)

I have been having the same problems. 
Using Tivo Desktop 2.7 to transfer programs from a Series2 and TivoHD.
Roxio Easy Media Creator 9 will create DVD's from the Series2 shows and from analog recorded tivo HD shows. The HD and digital shows "cannot be edited and aren't added" in MyDVD.
I also noticed that the digital shows have no video stream attributes according to Roxio. Instead of 720x480 pixels,29.97fps 16bit that shows for others, the digital shows show 0x0pixels, 0fps,0bit. They do show the time correctly(1 hour).
VideoRedo works great, and I would probably buy that instead of Roxio 10, but is their a way to work this out without spending more$$?


----------

